# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Operating with Text File in UNIX

## nancyphilips

I want to know the commands for operating on text file in UNIX system like making text indenting, spacing of text, underlining text and so on. Are there commands available for achieving these in UNIX? If so what are they?

----------


## scott

Some of the options available with editor ed command are namely:
n - printing text
a - appending text
d - deleting text
w - writing text to file
q - quitting the session

----------

